
META-II in C - eterps
https://github.com/impeachgod/meta
======
eterps
Also see: <http://www.bayfronttechnologies.com/mc_tutorial.html> for an
introduction and tutorial to META-II

------
eterps
META-II paper: <http://ibm-1401.info/Meta-II-schorre.pdf>

